# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Zona: mogelijke gevolgen

## Dirk De Leu

Beste medegebruikens van dit forum

Mijn zus heeft enkele maanden geleden last gehad van ZONA. Dat was in elk geval de diagnose van de behandelende arts. Nu heeft ze echter last van 'pijnlijke zenuwen in de hoofdhuid' en 'haaruitval'. Alweer volgens artsen zou dit een laattijdig gevolg zijn van die ZONA en zal dat met de tijd wel in orde komen!
Is er iemand die ooit van dergelijke gevolgen gehoord heeft of er zelf last van had? Weet iemand na welke tijdspanne zoiets dan wel in orde zou kunnen komen?

In elk geval harteljk dank op voorhand!

Dirk

----------


## Nora

Wat is ZONA precies?

----------


## Dirk De Leu

Zona
Zona (ook wel bekend als gordelroos) is een zeer vervelende huidziekte die veroorzaakt wordt door het Varicella virus. De wetenschappelijke benaming van zona is Herpes Zoster
Dit virus is dezelfde veroorzaker van de windpokken of waterpokken.


Huidziekte
Zona is een huidziekte die lelijke plekken veroorzaakt in het gelaat en op het lichaam. Daarnaast kan het voor stevige zenuwpijnen leiden.

Op deze website leest u alle informatie over zona zoals besmettelijkheid zona, symptomen zona, behandeling zona en nog veel meer nuttige informatie. Wist u bijvoorbeeld dat het herpes zoster virus de veroorzaker is van deze ziekte? En dat de pijnen behorende bij zona zeer heftig kunnen zijn? 











Gebruikte bronnen voor deze site: http://www.huidziekten.nl 
http://nl.wikipedia.org - http://www.gezondheid.be

Het varicella zostervirus is de veroorzaker van zowel zona als windpokken. Het vocht in de blaasjes van iemand met zona kan windpokken veroorzaken bij iemand die dat nog nooit gehad heeft.

----------

